# Where are my phone contacts stored?



## kgeorge78

Hello,
I have about 300 very import phone contacts. When i sync up with Itunes, Where does it store my phones backup so that I can restore the phone if necessary. The reason I'm asking is that I have problems syncing my computer with Mobile me (contacts due to inconsistant data)

The only way around this is to reset my sync data from my computer to mobile me which will clear everything. I don't have a problem with this except my contacts will dissapear and need to be restored. I'll just have to call up a iphone backup I guess to get them then sync again merging data.

Is there a way to transfer my phones contacts to ICal without going through mobile me?

Thanks from a Very frustrated mobile me long time user.


----------



## kloan

I've been trying to figure out the same damn thing. I want to do a complete restore, but can't figure out how the heck I'm able to back up and restore my phone contacts without doing a restore from backup. Very annoying.


----------



## Vexel

Are your contacts in Address Book already?

If so, you can export an Address Book archive.

In Address Book, go to File/Export/Address Book Archive

Then, you can wipe your stuff.. and then once you're finished, re-import all of your contacts with the archive.


----------



## kloan

Nope, not in Address Book.. can't even figure out how to get them in there. Tried with my 1st gen with no success. Same thing with the 3G.. dunno how to do it.

Say they were in there, how does one import from an archive into the iPhone anyway?

EDIT: omg, I'm a moron. Duhhhh.... in iTunes, Info -> Contacts -> Sync all contacts.... man, how did I miss that?! :lmao:

Ok, that Archive tidbit is very useful and makes sense to me now... thanks!


----------



## kgeorge78

kloan said:


> Nope, not in Address Book.. can't even figure out how to get them in there. Tried with my 1st gen with no success. Same thing with the 3G.. dunno how to do it.
> 
> Say they were in there, how does one import from an archive into the iPhone anyway?
> 
> EDIT: omg, I'm a moron. Duhhhh.... in iTunes, Info -> Contacts -> Sync all contacts.... man, how did I miss that?! :lmao:
> 
> Ok, that Archive tidbit is very useful and makes sense to me now... thanks!


It won't let you do this if you are set to sync via mobile me and I can't SYNC!!!!!!


----------



## kgeorge78

One more question which is the same question I have been asking for 2 months. Is there any way to get my contacts from my phone to my address book?


----------



## Vexel

Yes, go to Address Book, go to preferences and turn off "Sync with Mobile Me."

Then, go to iTunes and do what kloan just mentioned. You can then sync from your phone to your computer without using Mobile Me for your contacts.


----------



## Vexel

Sorry, I just realized what you meant by losing your contacts when you turn off Mobile Me.

I'll take a deeper look.


----------



## kgeorge78

thanks,

another question. I downloads apps in itunes, sync them and get an error message saying cannot sync because computer does not have permission to do so.

I repaired my permissions to no solution.


----------



## kgeorge78

"if you double click on the app it will popup a login window, login using the account you downloaded the app with and you will not have a problem again."

found this on another forum, works now.


----------



## kgeorge78

Found a Solution. 
I was at the apple store in Detroit (Troy, Summerset Mall - very Nice)

A nice fella helped me out. I exported my contacts from me.com to a card and stored that on my desktop. 
Then I reset all my sync data from my computer to mobile me (Basically erasing all contacts from my phone and computer and cloud)

I did not receive an error so I figured I was good to go. Then I Imported my contacts from the File into my address book then sycned via system preferences. PERFECT!! Worked great!

I finally am able to sync my calender and contacts and bookmarks too. Great stuff, it finally works!!

I have a question for you mobile me users though. What is the point of using the address book and ical apps on the computer when the online versions are easier and more organized and no syncing is necessary. I especially find the contacts online much better than the address book application which looks and feels 10 years old.


Im finally happy with mobile me!


----------

